# S.A critical skills Visa rejected



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

I am an Artisan ,I got a response from VFS saying visa was denied on basis that I did not submit a trade test from QCTO ,wch is not a requirement.From what I understand it's impossible to get trade tested in s.a with out at least 3 years work experience in s.a with south African references. Has anyone come across this? Cos right now I feel like S.A Gvt is running a money laundering scheme (they just syphoning money from foreigners)cos how can they just spring up requirements from no where.If there don't want us to apply then they should just put strict requirements out in the open so that pple don't waste their money and time


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You were supposed to submit a letter that you get from Olfantsfontein Trade Test Centre . They already now this document .
What trade are you ?


----------



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

I don't understand yr statement.pliz do correct


----------



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

Ebenezar1 said:


> You were supposed to submit a letter that you get from Olfantsfontein Trade Test Centre . They already now this document .
> What trade are you ?


Which letter are you talking about ? ( Is it part of requirements as listed at VFS)


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Go to Olifantsfontien center . All artisans use that letter .


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

GBee said:


> I don't understand yr statement.pliz do correct


Which trade are you ?


----------

